# 11 day Snapper Season!!!



## biggabuck (Apr 8, 2014)

I just heard that the Fla Federal Snapper season will be 11 days this year!! What the heck? 20 commercial fishermen filed a lawsuit and won so we lose out!!


----------



## spearjunky (Apr 9, 2014)

check ur  facts red snapper opens june 1 and closes july 11 that makes 40 days. my facts are from the fwc website


----------



## CowtownHunter (Apr 9, 2014)

Haven't checked but could the two dates be the difference between the state and the federal waters?


----------



## bhdawgs (Apr 9, 2014)

The federal season is only 11 days..emergency vote just approved.... that is unbelievable to me. 

Glad I am not an offshore fisherman though.  Aint worth it anymore IMO.

http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2014/04/gulf_council_reef_fish_members.html


----------



## Capt Brandon (Apr 9, 2014)

This has gotten out of hand.

Here is another article that says the final vote is on Thursday, but it sounds like a done deal.

http://www.nola.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2014/04/committee_approves_dramatic_re.html


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 9, 2014)

Anyone, who eats seafood at a restaraunt supports commercial fishing.


----------



## biggabuck (Apr 9, 2014)

Like I said 11 days. I just forgot the federal part sorry. I don't run out in to federal waters much. I would rather catch mingos and Fla snapper or black bass. Snappers are a by catch for me.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Apr 10, 2014)

The state of Florida needs to put it's big boy pants on. Stand it's ground like Texas and set there own regulations. The state has the largest coast line and brings in the most money from recreational fishing. This would only make sense and as we all know with Government if it makes sense it won't happen. Sorry everyone I will step down off the soapbox know.


----------



## Limitless (Apr 10, 2014)

FL FWCF does set it's own regs.  BUT, they cant set regs in federal water.  So what's your point?


----------



## Bpruitt (Apr 10, 2014)

Why can't they just make snapper a gamefish if they wanted to protect it?


----------



## asc (Apr 10, 2014)

If FWC sets it's own season outside of federal guidelines there won't be any federal waters season. 
Won't hurt the panhandle or Ga yahoo's but will sure screw up the season for the rest of Fl's West Coast.
Time to close the border?


----------



## Bpruitt (Apr 10, 2014)

asc said:


> If FWC sets it's own season outside of federal guidelines there won't be any federal waters season.
> Won't hurt the panhandle or Ga yahoo's but will sure screw up the season for the rest of Fl's West Coast.
> Time to close the border?



It doesn't work that way off La,it's open every weekend till June then it opens everyday for 11 days,then back to weekends.


----------



## asc (Apr 10, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> It doesn't work that way off La,it's open every weekend till June then it opens everyday for 11 days,then back to weekends.


It will this year if Fl sets their own season for state waters outside of fed guidelines.


----------



## Bpruitt (Apr 10, 2014)

asc said:


> It will this year if Fl sets their own season for state waters outside of fed guidelines.



Got ya,I misunderstood.


----------



## Capt Brandon (Apr 10, 2014)

Edit: removed due to language. Sorry.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Apr 10, 2014)

What the average person doesn't understand is this also. If you are a charter captain with federal reef permits you are only allowed to fish during the federal season. This means permit holders only get to fish for 11 days to there salaries for an entire year. Even if state waters are open to be fished they can not fish state waters. They are required to follow federal guide lines.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Apr 10, 2014)

Capt. Brain I'm with you when that first appeared I laughed till it hurt.


----------



## Capt Brandon (Apr 10, 2014)

Mak-n-Memories said:


> What the average person doesn't understand is this also. If you are a charter captain with federal reef permits you are only allowed to fish during the federal season. This means permit holders only get to fish for 11 days to there salaries for an entire year. Even if state waters are open to be fished they can not fish state waters. They are required to follow federal guide lines.



This is an important point. The charter guys are the one that are getting hurt the most.


----------



## Bpruitt (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't think I would be buying any reef permits then.


----------



## biggabuck (Apr 10, 2014)

Asc please explain how a man such as myself screws anything up by coming to the panhandle and fish? I mean im not doing it for free I pay for a license and buy gas and eat the whole time im there. I don't steal anything from the state of Fla. I also just read that Louisana I try to make there state season 7 days a week instead just the weekends. I wish Fla would do that.


----------



## spearjunky (Apr 11, 2014)

I will say i was wrong but on fwc its still 40 day . that being said we need to have a law suit like the com guy did and got 20 extra days just 1 more part that the gov just wants to screw us..
One more question who votes these people in to vote on this stuff


----------



## Limitless (Apr 11, 2014)

spearjunky said:


> I will say i was wrong but on fwc its still 40 day . that being said we need to have a law suit like the com guy did and got 20 extra days just 1 more part that the gov just wants to screw us..
> One more question who votes these people in to vote on this stuff



My understanding is that the coastal state Governors nominate proposed members for the Regional Councils then they are appointed by NOAA (technically by the Secretary of Commerce).  Bottom line:  they are not voted on, it's all political.  And, they become - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - to the system, afraid to cross Mr. Crabtree, the Executive Director of the Gulf Council.


(Sorry, I used a slang word for prostitutes).


----------



## asc (Apr 11, 2014)

biggabuck said:


> Asc please explain how a man such as myself screws anything up by coming to the panhandle and fish? I mean im not doing it for free I pay for a license and buy gas and eat the whole time im there. I don't steal anything from the state of Fla. I also just read that Louisana I try to make there state season 7 days a week instead just the weekends. I wish Fla would do that.


I was just doing a spin on the Ga guys take on Fl. hunters.


----------



## Bpruitt (Apr 11, 2014)

Limitless said:


> FL FWCF does set it's own regs.  BUT, they cant set regs in federal water.  So what's your point?



If state water is open you cant be busted in the pass or at the dock.


----------



## pottydoc (Apr 11, 2014)

asc said:


> It will this year if Fl sets their own season for state waters outside of fed guidelines.



The Feds threatened Fl, La, and Alabama with that last year. The states took the to court and the judge said the feds could not shorten the season just because the states had different dates in their own waters.


----------



## jdgator (Apr 11, 2014)

Everyone is hurting here due to mismanagement. The council is using inaccurate measures to estimate recreational catch. This causes it to appear that the resource is overfished by weekend warriors. In truth, we harvest much less than they assume. The stock is rebounding quite nicely.

I accept that to fix this we recreational anglers will have to submit to more specific reporting of catch - such as texting daily catches or using mobile apps. I for one am willing to play by the rules and make sure we don't overfish the resource. But the arcane measure of an 11 day season is stupid. Its only deepening the divide because commercial and recreational.


----------



## captbrian (Apr 11, 2014)

Please don't forget that the stock assessment only counts red snapper on natural bottom, it doesn't count any fish on artificial reefs or oil rigs.  This in itself is flawed.


----------



## asc (Apr 11, 2014)

pottydoc said:


> The Feds threatened Fl, La, and Alabama with that last year. The states took the to court and the judge said the feds could not shorten the season just because the states had different dates in their own waters.


Take this to the bank, Zero fed days if Fl follows La and goes outside federal guidelines.

Maybe, but I'd lay money on it.


----------



## asc (Apr 11, 2014)

jdgator said:


> Everyone is hurting here due to mismanagement. The council is using inaccurate measures to estimate recreational catch. This causes it to appear that the resource is overfished by weekend warriors. In truth, we harvest much less than they assume. The stock is rebounding quite nicely.
> 
> I accept that to fix this we recreational anglers will have to submit to more specific reporting of catch - such as texting daily catches or using mobile apps. I for one am willing to play by the rules and make sure we don't overfish the resource. But the arcane measure of an 11 day season is stupid. Its only deepening the divide because commercial and recreational.


true words.


----------



## Bpruitt (Apr 11, 2014)

Open all year right here!  http://www.theneworleansadvocate.com/sports/8871619-171/ldwf-opens-year-round-snapper-season    Don't keep blaming the feds.


----------



## Limitless (Apr 12, 2014)

You gotta love Gov. Bobby Jindal and the fisheries managers in LA - those folks have a pair.  

I really like the idea too of the 5 gulf states telling the "Federales" - "pound sand boys, we're not providing enforcement in federal waters for you anymore".


----------



## Bpruitt (Apr 12, 2014)

Limitless said:


> You gotta love Gov. Bobby Jindal and the fisheries managers in LA - those folks have a pair.
> 
> I really like the idea too of the 5 gulf states telling the "Federales" - "pound sand boys, we're not providing enforcement in federal waters for you anymore".



The Feds own Fl.If the FWC had their way the entire GOM would be catch and release,(commonly known as feeding sharks and flipper),and they would get huge grants to patrol it.


----------



## 2degrees (Apr 12, 2014)

How far out is state waters.  Are the car bodies at Mexico beach in state water?


----------



## Bpruitt (Apr 12, 2014)

2degrees said:


> How far out is state waters.  Are the car bodies at Mexico beach in state water?



Fl claims 9,the rest of the gulf is 3.


----------



## pottydoc (Apr 12, 2014)

asc said:


> Take this to the bank, Zero fed days if Fl follows La and goes outside federal guidelines.
> 
> Maybe, but I'd lay money on it.



I hope it doesn't happen, but I know the Feds tried that last year, and lost when it went to court. It amazed me when the decision came down in favor of the states, but it was about dang time.


----------



## Limitless (Apr 13, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> The Feds own Fl.If the FWC had their way the entire GOM would be catch and release,(commonly known as feeding sharks and flipper),and they would get huge grants to patrol it.



Where did you get that information?  You are flat wrong.  I am on the board of a FL fishing organization, and we do a lot of work with FWC and their Board of Directors.  Quite the contrary to your opinion, the State of Florida and its natural resources managers clearly understand the importance of fishing to tourism and the state's economy.  They want you to come down from Albany and spend those GA dollars in pursuit of salt water fish.

Last year they joined the TX and LA suit against the feds, and boldly defied the Gulf Council and NOAA by establishing a separate state ARS season.  The same way they have set up a separate Gag Grouper season this year in the big bend counties.

So, I understand your frustration; but, make sure of the facts before making accusations you cant prove.


----------



## biggabuck (Apr 13, 2014)

yes the car bodies are in state waters. Fla state waters go out 9 miles. I like most others just want to catch fish and have fun with our families and friends. But under our dictator it is becoming more and more impossible to do. I check reports everyday and all you hear is people catching ARS. So a simple man can figure out that when they are caught on a daily basis. They are not like the over fished red fish of the 80's when you never heard of one being caught. So just let us fish!!


----------

